# parking brake sticking



## 93rustbucket (Sep 14, 2005)

hey guys 
lately my parking brake has been sticking a bit, the light is pretty much always on and sometimes i can smell it when i get out of the truck after a good drive. i've tried just yanking the cable from under and it made it better but when i used the e-brake again all progress disappeared. can anyone help me out here what should i do next?

oh yeah my truck is a 93 2wd 4banger


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The cable is rusty or needs lube...


----------



## 93rustbucket (Sep 14, 2005)

that makes sense but at the risk of sounding stupid how do i lube the cable?


----------



## dvdswan (Nov 6, 2005)

check the rear brakes also, they may be rusty keeping the shoes on the drum, you said they smell after a while.


----------

